# Dry Hopping with Flowers?



## Droopy Brew (14/8/13)

I have just picked up some NS flowers and having only used pellets before I was wondering what the process is for dry hopping in the fermenter?

I usually throw the pellets in and let the bits settle into the trub. Can I do this with flowers or will I need a hop sock?


cheers


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (14/8/13)

Use a hop sock. If you chuck the flowers in (or even plugs I find) then you'll end up with a blocked tap.

Don't forget to sanitise the hop sock first.


----------



## brewologist (14/8/13)

How many days do poeple suggest ?

I've been dry hopping in the keg for as lttle as 48hrs. 
Is there are chance of developing grassy flavours after a certain amount of time?


----------



## sponge (14/8/13)

Dry hop til it hits the aroma you're looking for.

It may be 24hrs, it may be a week.

For me, it's normally 2-3 days at the end of CCing.

+1 on the sanitised hop sock for flowers.


----------



## brewologist (14/8/13)

With the current batch I just boiled the kettle and tipped it on the hop sock in a bowl.

I hope thats enough to sanitise it.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (14/8/13)

brewologist said:


> With the current batch I just boiled the kettle and tipped it on the hop sock in a bowl.
> 
> I hope thats enough to sanitise it.


It's all I do, and I've not had a problem. Most kettles brew to around the 80-85 degree C mark, which is enough to pasteurise it.

I actually like a little grass in my hopping, so I leave longer. Others don't like it at all, and will alter their dry hop schedule to specifically avoid it.

And then each hop has it's own thing going on.

Nelson can get a little astringent and winey if left too long, but again, what you want.


----------



## GalBrew (14/8/13)

brewologist said:


> How many days do poeple suggest ?
> 
> I've been dry hopping in the keg for as lttle as 48hrs.
> Is there are chance of developing grassy flavours after a certain amount of time?


I think it depends on the hop and how much 'grassiness' it can impart. For me I would only leave galaxy in for a max of 5 days. But I have left fuggles in for 2 weeks (mainly because I forgot to take them out) and it wasn't bad.


----------



## Droopy Brew (14/8/13)

OK thanks


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (14/8/13)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Use a hop sock. If you chuck the flowers in (or even plugs I find) then you'll end up with a blocked tap.
> 
> Don't forget to sanitise the hop sock first.


Yep. Having your tap blocked by hop flowers is a big PITA


----------



## CosmicBertie (19/8/13)

Ive only dry hopped once with flowers. I just chucked them in. They float on the surface so a gentle stir with a sanitised spoon was in order. When it came to kegging/bottling/secondary, I just drew the beer out from underneath them. Happy days.


----------



## punkin (20/8/13)

.


----------

